# Kawasaki FC290 govenor probablem



## Ross 436 (May 13, 2012)

My RX 75 Quit running so i removed the carb to clean it in the process i made the mistake of removing the govenor arm from the peg sticking out of the block with out marking it. I am now having a hard time getting it set up My mower runs now but wide open. Does any one know how to set the govenor arm set up.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to perform a static governor adjustment to set it back where it should be. Basically this takes out any slack in the governor to carburetor linkages.

Loosen the arm on the governor shaft coming out of the engine. Turn the governor arm in the direction that opens the throttle on the carburetor so that it is wide open "WOT". Note the direction the arm moves and rotate the governor shaft in the same direction until it stops. Holding everything in this position, tighten the governor arm back to shaft. That's it, you should be good to go as long as the governor is operating properly.

Best of Luck...


----------



## Ross 436 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you i will give it a go


----------

